# The TTS is 100% on the way



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Some Audi UK staff were invited to germany sometime over the past few weeks for a preview & meeting about forthcoming models. The TTS was confirmed (including pictures) for the UK market and it will have;

The 2.0T 265ps engine from the new S3
S-Line body Kit as standard
'Carbon' interior with RS buckets

It is expected that the order books will open in the 1st Qtr of 2008.

There is a slim chance the ps may be upped a tad (no more than 280ps), but it's 99.99% sure to be 265.

News about this is only filtering through to dealers slowly, so don't be surprised if your dealer knows nothing about it.



p.s. There will be no RS until at least 2009, *IF* it goes ahead.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Sounds good to me...and by that time, may be looking at planning ahead after the Golf


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

haha....another rumour....but anyway thx


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> haha....another rumour....but anyway thx


Fact, all the info is direct from somebody at Audi UK.

The same person who gave me the pictures and info of the TTQS to use on this very forum, before *ANYBODY* else.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Yess yess, i do believe you 8) .......please don't tell us anything more, otherwise they will kill you.

Seen that somewhere in a movie abouth spionage and scoops :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Presume with quattro Kev, yup?

Once I would have said yes but V6 convert now.

Thanks for the scoop.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Will it have quattro? :lol:


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

Sounds just the ticket - any indication of prices?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

John C said:


> Presume with quattro Kev, yup?


Yep, same drivetrain and mechanics as the S3. 



mjbTT said:


> Sounds just the ticket - any indication of prices?


Nope sorry, but personally I reckon it will be slightly more than the S3, so expect to pay Â£30k as a 'base' price at the very least!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Presume with quattro Kev, yup?
> ...


Any clues on the price point?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

FinFerNan said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > John C said:
> ...


Sorry, see above, I was editing my post just as you posted, because the price query was posted just as I posted!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Thanks Kevin.

Similar price to the V6 then? The term "cat amongst pigeons comes to mind" :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

That's a bad thing for the current V6 people and the one who ordered a V6..

If i could shoose between both car's for the same price, i would go for the more powerfull TTS WITH the S-line package and superb seat's......and less fuel consumption

.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

FinFerNan said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > FinFerNan said:
> ...


I honestly can't see it being less than Â£30k, my guess is early Â£30's base at the very least. *Can I stress that there was NO mention of prices, only specification etc, so all this talk of price is purely speculation/discussion!*


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Believe it when i see it 8)

anyhoo everyone hates the S3 engine - waaay too much lag :lol:

I think they'll have a lot of p****d off 2.0 & 3.2 owners if they do produce what they should have done in the first place :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

4 seats or 2 Kev (as per QS)?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> 4 seats or 2 Kev (as per QS)?


Good question, and one he was *VERY* cagey about when I asked if it would adopt a TTQS style interior. Judging by the 'knowing' smirk on his face I would say something is occuring regarding that, but as he never confirmed it I can only gather that Audi haven't decided yet themselves - although, Technical Development at Audi AG have a TTQS style interior running in a MK2 TT, so it's a strong possibility!

The only info he would confirm was the Engine, Drivetrain, Power, Bodykit and Bucket Seats.


digimeisTTer said:


> I think they'll have a lot of p****d off 2.0 & 3.2 owners if they do produce what they should have done in the first place :roll:


Sounds like perfect marketing to me. A TTS would never replace either of the current models, it would simply add to the range and give a more 'sporty' option for those who want it.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm guessing both roadster and coupe options for the eventual TTS...at that spec and price point, with a few choice options, you're well into the mid to high 30s easily


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Rebel said:


> That's a bad thing for the current V6 people and the one who ordered a V6..
> 
> If i could shoose between both car's for the same price, i would go for the more powerfull TTS WITH the S-line package and superb seat's......and less fuel consumption.


As I said.........................here's that cat, now where's that bloody pigeon :lol: :lol: :roll:

But seriously. IF (and it's still a big "if") Audi do release an S3 based TT2, at Â£30k or so. It's not really going to bother the values of the 2.0 TFSI. (prices too far apart)

More likely it will just "p" a few of us off as we might have preferred to go for the higher powered turbo option.

As for the V6 owners - Surely this is a different decision process altogether?

IMHO, if two cars of more or less identical spec/quality/price etc etc and if one has nice V6 and the other a slightly more powerful turbo 4 - now (for me!!!) that's a no brainer. Easy V6 everytime.

Sacrilege I know, but for me, the perfect TT would be a 300+ BHP V6 rear wheel drive, manual car.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

phope said:


> I'm guessing both roadster and coupe options for the eventual TTS...


Nope, it's Coupe only (for the time being).


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Sounds like perfect marketing to me. A TTS would never replace either of the current models, it would simply add to the range and give a more 'sporty' option for those who want it.


Is it not supposed to be a "sports" car anyway? :?

So the top of the range model will be a blown 4 pot the same as the "base" model? :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Interesting notion of the 'pissed off owners', 265/280 4 pot with bucket seats would not float my boat personally. With two wee ones in the back quite often, fixed bucket seats (which is what they usually are) would rule out that option.

Another reason I chose the V6 this time was just for a change. With an APR chipped 225 the last time I had done the highly blown 4 pot thing.

Interesting that we re all so different but if I wanted more BHP I would tune a V6. Horses for courses and all that but 270ish blown with potentially useless seats would not be for me. Great news if this is what you have been waiting for but personally I am enjoying the MkII residuals price thread at the mo! :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like perfect marketing to me. A TTS would never replace either of the current models, it would simply add to the range and give a more 'sporty' option for those who want it.
> ...


If a well specced V6 can come out at Â£37K then how much would a well specced TTS come out at? Probably approaching Â£40K. A Â£40K 4 pot TT?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BTW 3 pages in an hour tells its own story as well!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Yep, same drivetrain and mechanics as the S3.


So, like the S3, no STronic option then :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I think the new seat's and the s-line package are the bennefits, instead of the more power.

I'm satisfied with my 240hp, and i don't need the heavy haldex-system for driving in the rain. 
My driving skills are quit fine thank you :lol: 
But i would have choosed for the S-line and the bucket seat's.

So no, the 2.0 people aint the ones who feeld f**ked , i think the V6 people are the one's :wink:

Who would buy a V6 in the future when he can get a car with more power, with a much more sporty package and which also has a better fuel consumption? Let me guess? The ones who love the sound from a V6? ROFL !!

Maybe Kevin is right maybe not.....we will see it at the IAA in frankfurt this year.

S-line package looks fabolous in my opinion.... :wink:
I think Audi f**ked the V6 drivers..... :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Rebel said:


> The ones who love the sound from a V6? ROFL !!
> 
> I think Audi f**ked the V6 drivers..... :lol:


Yeah, i prefer the instant power and that nice exhaust note over a few badges and spina bifida from sitting in bucket seats.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm not entirely convinced that spina bifida can be "caught" by sitting in seats. Its a birth defect... :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

jampott said:


> I'm not entirely convinced that spina bifida can be "caught" by sitting in seats. Its a birth defect... :roll:


shhhhhhhh, he dont know that.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Leg said:


> A Â£40K 4 pot TT?


i've got one of those :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

This forum cracks me up. :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Bryn said:


> So, like the S3, no STronic option then :?


FFS! buy a mercedes :roll:

Anyone that buys a "performance" car and wants an auto"which is all it is" should really be looking at a v6/v8 barge :roll:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > So, like the S3, no STronic option then :?
> ...


I have found the Stronic gearbox in both my old TT and the A3 excellent and gives you an edge over manual cars. The times posted by Audi give the Stronic owners better 0-60 times. So apart from taking away driving skills from of the line times what else does that tell you? So maybe the performance is better :?:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The MKI was not impacted by the introduction of the qS in either 4pot or V6 form so to suggest it would this time is ludicrous.

qS was a flop and just didn't sell as it should have, cant see Audi making the same mistake twice. And yes i did own one (two actually).


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

hm, interesting thread, pretty much the same info you can find in the TTS/RS news-thread from a few days ago 

imo the S3 engine will not make a big difference, it's lighter than the 3.2, yes, but the power difference is too small to be beyond the philosophic question of pimped 4pot vs. V6.

anyway, my opinion that this S3-engine is not TTS worthy should be no news, so i'm not throwing more gas in that fire


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> I have found the Stronic gearbox in both my old TT and the A3 excellent and gives you an edge over manual cars. The times posted by Audi give the Stronic owners better 0-60 times. *So apart from taking away driving skills* from of the line times what else does that tell you? So maybe the performance is better :?:


And there you have it!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

der_horst said:


> hm, interesting thread, pretty much the same info you can find in the TTS/RS news-thread from a few days ago
> 
> imo the S3 engine will not make a big difference, it's lighter than the 3.2, yes, but the power difference is too small to be beyond the philosophic question of pimped 4pot vs. V6.
> 
> anyway, my opinion that this S3-engine is not TTS worthy should be no news, so i'm not throwing more gas in that fire


That thread was about a different beast, I think: 300bhp with S-tronic and some particularly nice interior styling.

At the moment, the TT-S sounds like an S-line V6 with an S3 engine. If that's so, it would be difficult to choose between a V6 and the TT-S: I think I would have gone with the TT-S if it had been available last year. But I am sure Audi will make it more individual than a simple engine transplant to prevent any cannibalisation of V6 sales.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> That thread was about a different beast, I think: 300bhp with S-tronic and some particularly nice interior styling.


can't remember that but i'm refering to this one


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> And there you have it!


And there you have what exactly?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

der_horst said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > That thread was about a different beast, I think: 300bhp with S-tronic and some particularly nice interior styling.
> ...


I agree, not much difference in the two threads if you read all 12 pages of the other one.

I think they'll differentiate between TTS and the 3.2 by making it Â£4k more expensive, if the RS seats are standard. Even the flat-bottomed wheel is an option on the S3.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > I have found the Stronic gearbox in both my old TT and the A3 excellent and gives you an edge over manual cars. The times posted by Audi give the Stronic owners better 0-60 times. *So apart from taking away driving skills* from of the line times what else does that tell you? So maybe the performance is better :?:
> ...


A 3.2 in Sport is so much more exciting and faster to drive. 

Try it...........................you might like it.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Do u guys write these out again or just cut and paste from old posts? :lol:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Do u guys write these out again or just cut and paste from old posts? :lol:


Dunno abouth (sic) others, but I'm a cutter 'n paster, myself.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

i think it's some kind of automated script that creates complete threads


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

:wink: :lol: 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Can anyone calculate how much this TT-S would wheight?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Can anyone calculate how much this TT-S would wheight?


Size of a cow+100kg


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone calculate how much this TT-S would wheight?
> ...


Are we talking weight or size here, you need to pick one or the udder. Once we decide cattle make it easier to work out.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I can't see the RS4 buckets being standard on anything other than a strict 2 seat TT. They're not standard on the RS4 Cab for the same reason, you can't get in the back with them! IN the RS4, you can if the roof's down or if you fiddle with the seat, but in the TT it's hard enought to get in the back as is!

Blown 4 pot or V6, tough, but i think i'd stick with my current ride owing to the fact i'm not a fan of turbo'd engines. WOuld ahve to see what the TTS came with though.[/i]


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Interesting news - and yes i have been keeping an eye on the other threads! :wink:

Personally I would have preferred a lighter quattro turbo TT coupe but with more bhp than the 200hp TFSI. This news sounds good in the first instance; quattro, lighter-more power, s-line interior and exterior mods. But (and its a big BUT) I am just not interested in fixed bucket seats (and no access to back seats - if they are still there!). I would have bought a TTR if I wanted only the two seats!

I'll wait and see the confirmed spec and price.

It sounds to me like they will market it within its own niche; that is, two seat lighter faster more hard core coupe and probably a price of about 31-32k (incl bucket seats and MR). I agree with Tosh that I don't think this will affect 2.0 and 3.2 sales as it will no doubt appeal to a certain type of buyer/driver.

Still I look forward to hearing more about it and seeing it in the flesh.

I'm glad I didn't wait. ;-)

Donald


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The "bucket" seats that I've seen photos of in the MK2 coupe are tilt and slide... and do not look like the RS4 versions.

More news and pictures soon...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Now we are getting there 

info needed on fronts seats (and rear seats a must for me or its a no no)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

nutts said:


> The "bucket" seats that I've seen photos of in the MK2 coupe are tilt and slide... and do not look like the RS4 versions.


I assume like the S3 buckets must be?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I also hope that they design a proper original wheel for the TT-S...

I like the Turbines because they are unique, and designed for the MK2.

Therefor i'm not so keen at the RS4 wheels, because they are designed for the RS4..... but you see them on almost every VAG-car these day's.

Therefore i hope that Audi designed a new good looking wheel.

The A3 Ambition also got a special designed wheel. And i never saw it on a other car. This it how it should be....


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I also hope that they design a proper original wheel for the TT-S...
> 
> I like the Turbines because they are unique, and designed for the MK2.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they're nicking all the bits off the S3, they'll probably use the wheels too.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

VeeDubDan said:


> Sounds like they're nicking all the bits off the S3, they'll probably use the wheels too.


That will be the same wheel that's in size 20" on the S8 and probably in size 18" or 19" on the TTS then.

Hans.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I also like the new 'Turbo' wheel design on the R8 which is similar in concept to the 'Turbine' alloys. Hans posted some pics a while back.

I agree with you rebel. The RS4s are really nice but are becoming a little ubiquitious just now whereas the Turbines are unique and fantastic looking - a good combination. 

Donald


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree with Tosh,theres no way Audi are going to launch a QS type MKII.
Look at the Audi used car site,most of the MKI 's for sale are the original demo QSs that they coudn't sell when they were new,the're not going to make that mistake again.


----------



## mohan (Mar 15, 2007)

der_horst said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > That thread was about a different beast, I think: 300bhp with S-tronic and some particularly nice interior styling.
> ...


now i trust autocar, and evo have said the same thing.....

there will be no tt rs --- rs5 and rs6 are greater priorities

the tts will have 300bhp from a 2.ol four pot with bigger turbo and quattro and DSG, as detailed in recent speedster prototype, will debut in frankfurt show this year....


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> That will be the same wheel that's in size 20" on the S8 and probably in size 18" or 19" on the TTS then.


according to the dealer info from the german board it will be 18" for the TTS. they seem to try to keep the price low.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

DonaldC said:


> I also like the new 'Turbo' wheel design on the R8 which is similar in concept to the 'Turbine' alloys. Hans posted some pics a while back.
> 
> I agree with you rebel. The RS4s are really nice but are becoming a little ubiquitious just now whereas the Turbines are unique and fantastic looking - a good combination.
> 
> Donald


Thx Donald :wink:

So i may asume that you take the Turbines again?
It's also fantastic to clean.
30 seconds each wheel, and they are clean.

I often only clean the wheels quickly. 
They are so easy, that i clean them sometimes 3 times a week.
Just take a bucket water, and a fiew minutes...

I hate complicated wheels like BBS or the RS4 wheels.
Mostly they are dirty 3/4 of the time when you see them...

:wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> They are so easy, that i clean them sometimes 3 times a week.


you really are in love with that car, huh 



Rebel said:


> Mostly they are dirty 3/4 of the time when you see them...


the only way to clean them is a toothbrush imo and buying a new one 3 times a week can get quite expensive


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> It's also fantastic to clean.
> 30 seconds each wheel, and they are clean.
> 
> I often only clean the wheels quickly.
> ...


God damn polishers, we need real car enthusiasts not people who just spend all day cleaning the car. :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> God damn polishers, we need real car enthusiasts not people who just spend all day cleaning the car. :?


*Que?* 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's either your gran driving, else you are uglier than a bull dog chewing a wasps nest. The pedal on the right is the gas - use it.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe you can show it to me sometime :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It may be the dutch way - but theres no chance in hell im gonna show you my dick - Freak.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> It may be the dutch way - but theres no chance in hell im gonna show you my dick - Freak.


Don't wat to see it in real live.....for god's sake !! Just sent me a picture :wink: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sure pm me at my other user id jampott and tell me what u want.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx.........done.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Much as i hate to agree with Toshiba, it does look like your driving Miss Daisy even you passenger looks bored :?


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> That's either your gran driving, else you are uglier than a bull dog chewing a wasps nest. The pedal on the right is the gas - use it.


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

funniest quote i have ever seen on this forum :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Much as i hate to agree with Toshiba, it does look like your driving Miss Daisy even you passenger looks bored :?


the picture was taken after we stopped because he didn't feel well...

He discoverd the picture from tosh his d**k in the dash.... :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Rebel said:


> the picture was taken after we stopped because *he* didn't feel well...


HE?? :roll: cue the Harry Enfield jokes :lol:





 :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Close up to be found here.










"Ooo, they come in extra small size too! put it away rob, im not that type of man, i mean woman."


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel, that's the most disgusting thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > God damn polishers, we need real car enthusiasts not people who just spend all day cleaning the car. :?


*Que?* 8)










Actually, is that a norwegian dead passenger?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Rob, I can't believe no-one has mentioned your "driving gloves" yet


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> It's also fantastic to clean.
> 30 seconds each wheel, and they are clean.
> 
> I often only clean the wheels quickly.
> ...


Rob, ure such a clot, u whine about me keeping my car in good condition then post that u clean ure wheels 3 times a week. Are you actually paid to make me laugh? I wash my car once a week and I'm doing proper mileage. Dont u make connections between ure posts?

Nearly as funny as u slagging BBS Chs in a thread within minutes of your boyfriend posting pics of the orange TT with CHs that u like so much, lmao.

:roll: Thanks for the entertainment. :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Seats are tilt only to allow rear access, but not slide and they do indeed resemble the RS4 buckets :roll:  Although in the photos I've seen, they didn't :?

But hey ho... there you go.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Is there a button to grip your hips :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

hope theres an option for normal seats :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DXN said:


> hope theres an option for normal seats :?


Andy, they are not buckets as in the qs... I reckon you'll fit in them


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Think of seats like these... :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

nutts said:


> Think of seats like these... :wink:


Now thats a seat. The bucket seats in the qs nearly crippled my arse.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like seat wear on the base already


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nutts said:


> Think of seats like these... :wink:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Have a look at the thread re Audi Exclusive,there's a description on the bottom of the page.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg because the turbines are so easy to clean it only take 2 or three minutes.

In the weekend , washing the complete car will take 45 minutes complete with drying.

You spend 3-4 hours on washing and waxing the car, and cleaning those terrible BBS-CH wheels......so who is the polisher from us both? :wink:

And indeed BBS CH wheels are boring....sorry amigo, can't help it....
They look so oldfashion on a modern car like the TT...

[/img]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Leg because the turbines are so easy to clean it only take 2 or three minutes.
> 
> In the weekend , washing the complete car will take 45 minutes complete with drying.
> 
> ...


Do you ever visit planet Earth Rob?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Where can i find that?

Put your flashlight on tonight, maybe i can see where you are, if we got a clear sky


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> haha....another rumour....but anyway thx


Given the news today I presume you will be taking that back Rob, and eating some humble pie?... oh and don't forget all the other snipes this week telling me I wasn't telling the truth...

:roll:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > haha....another rumour....but anyway thx
> ...


What news?what news?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

paulie1 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


der_horst has confirmed that the TTS is now in the dealers order confirmation system, and it will have the same engine/configuration as I stated at the start of this thread.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

So what do you think the chances of an s-line 3.2 being launched in the near future are(seeing as the TTRS is anything up to 2 years away)?
Four pot does'nt really do it for me sadly.
Cheers.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> 'Carbon' interior with RS buckets...


Yes very nice, instead of alloy trim you get Carbon fibre.

Hans.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Personly i think you're whole secret story from yesterday abouth the TT-S is one big laugh......


Cooooeeee, Rebel.....?

:roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello.. ?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Hello.. ?


Is ignorance bliss, Rebel? :lol:


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Are any dealers taken orders yet?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

According to the July edition of CAR magazine audi has the followinf model release schedule:

2007 - A4
2008 - A3 facelift, cabrio, A4 avant, A5 cabrio, A6 facelift Q5
*2009* - A1, A4 allroad, A7 coupe, A8, R8 spyder, *TTS coupe and roadster*
2010 - A5 sportback, A6, A7 cabrio, Q3
2011 - A3, R4 coupe
2012 - Q1
2013 - Q7


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

2009?

:lol:

who to believe?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Gav150ttr said:


> Are any dealers taken orders yet?


The order book isn't officially due to open until the 1st qtr of 2008, however it may open earlier if demand becomes so high.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Q2 2008 is the german delivery date, afaik there is no TTS-roadster available at that time (to be honest i hear of that model for the first time). maybe they bundle both for the uk by delaying it for one year?


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

ezzie said:


> According to the July edition of CAR magazine audi has the followinf model release schedule:
> 
> 2007 - A4
> 2008 - A3 facelift, cabrio, A4 avant, A5 cabrio, A6 facelift Q5
> ...


2009??? beat :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Gav150ttr said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > According to the July edition of CAR magazine audi has the followinf model release schedule:
> ...


2009 will be the roadster (if it happens at all). The TTS Coupe is 2008.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I suppose CAR magazine could be wrong, though does state both models are 2009.


----------

